# PSU for Dell dimension C521.



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive been looking around a bit and I cant seem to find a good Power Supply for this thing. Can anyone help me out and tell me where I can get one that will fit my slim case and that is 400-500w? Ive found some that fit on the dell E521 but none for the C521 I dont think its the same case size wize. I just ordered a GeForce 8500 GT and I need power to run it so any help is much appreciated. Also if there is none that fit is there anyway I could run an external Powersupply, that would work with my dell C521?

Thank you.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm you are faced with two decisions


#1 / mount a PSU on the exterior of the case / I have done this before without fail >>>> but no if you have wee little children because they liek to tug wires, so do dogs!

#2 replace the case and put all your computer "guts" :laugh: in a new case >>>> this would be the prefered approach as far as appearance goes and cooling would be improved too!


those little dell cases are hell on high performance video cards >>>> such cases are NOT for gamers or video editing >>> they dont have adaquate air flow in the case for "muscle computing"


----------



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok so I just found a Dimension 2400 computer...do you think that everything will fit in this case? It was an old computer that dosent work anymore.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont know how to verify that without having both cases / systems in front of me


you need to open them both up and go a careful observation


measure the size of your motherboard compared to the other board / then look at the screw pattern holding the boards and try to compare them


----------



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea I just did that it looks like theres no way it would fit everything in the C521 is diffrent size / shape. Is there a certain type of PSU I need to get to run it on my dell? Looks like im just going to have to mount it on the outside. How did you do that? Any tips? Thanks a bunch for your help again.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I simply removed the old PSU and made a flat metal plate to close up the old hole the power supply used to live in / I made the flat metal plate with two overlapping pieces of flat shock with a hole in the center large enough to accomodate the diamter of the wire bundle "after" the connectors are passed thru >>>>> and then mounted the new PSU with some homemade brakets to the top of the computer case >>>>> like I said it wasnt pretty


but both of them are still in service !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

make sure you mount the new psu towards the back of the case to be sure you dont make the wires too short


any sheetmetal shop can make such things for you CHEAP


----------



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

I could care less about pretty...I just want it working good. I work with sheetmetal so I can do this myself but back onto the topic of PSU which brand do you reccomend? Im gonna be running a GeForce 8800GT. So I think I need a 350W PCI Express-compliant system power supply. So what will work, not fit, in my dell C521?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

NO you will need a hellva lot more >>>>> the 8800's are real power hogs


I would settle for nothing less than Antec trio 550 watt

antec trio 650 watt = smarter yet ! 

corsair HX620 watt corsair TX-650 watt (clubit.com)

thermaltake toughpower 650 watt (toughpower only) 

coolermaster real power pro 650 watt (Pro sereis ONLY from coolermaster)

Silverstone PSU's are good quality units

OCZ gamerxstream 700 watt is priced nicely

Antec NEO HE 550 watt / 650 watt better yet


dont waste your time with the cheapies or youll live to regret it !!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

BTW: the toughpower and Corsair HX-620 watt are modular power supplies which would lend a helping hand to your situtation


because they are modular / you would not have to split the blanking plate I drew !! and the cables are nice and loooooonnnnngggggggg


----------



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

ok and just to triple check all of those PSU's listed will work in my computer correct?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YEP >>>>>>>>>>> they sure will


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your dell system uses a BTX power supply >>>>> its located at the bottom of the case

keep that in mind when you select an outside mounting location >>>> my "guess" is it would fit decent attached to the back of the computer box and down low


but the wiring will be compatible for you and the units I listed !


----------



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks a bunch you realy helped me out. I will be visiting these forums alot more in the near future .


----------

